# What y'all think 2005-2006 VIS CF HOOD



## scoobasteve (Oct 2, 2006)

heres the info:

Hey 2005 Altima owners,

I just recently called ANDY at ViS Racing. He told me that the 2005 Nissan Altima CF hood wont be I production anytime soon. In order for them have 2005 Altima hood in production they would have to be special made hood. Which would required a purchase of 10 hoods.

Here is the info:

10 people

$350 per hood $125 shipping per hood = $475 

Which is a lot cheaper that most people can get. Cheaper than on EBay. Even cheaper than generic brand and better quality!

10 people x $475 price of each hood = grand total $4750

Deposit of 50 percent required = $2375
Deposit per person required = $237.50

8 weeks to be made = FIRST ones to EVER have the hood!!

If you are interested please let me know I would like to have a CF hood for my car I just cant wait any longer. 
If you are interested and 100% sure. Please give me your name, home address, and telephone number. And we will go from there when there are at least 10 people. If more maybe the price will go down.

1.Scoobasteve
2.datboyvinh


----------



## fugeelala1980 (Dec 28, 2006)

My bad just saw it here


----------



## scoobasteve (Oct 2, 2006)

Bump it up! Let's get this going!


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

DAMN YOU! I just ordered the hood and spent 579 dollars I wish I would have known about your damn deal before I did, SHI* but hell good deal for whoever takes it.... that is the price from the manufacturer (Carbon-fiber-hoods.com) and I know feel like a giant ass.... thanks.. lol 



jason


----------

